
Pg_pathman 1.0.0: table partitioning for postgres - kelvich
https://github.com/postgrespro/pg_pathman
======
Bino
This is very nice, another way is to do the partition in the query yourself by
using different databases/tables based on eg. a hashed userid. This works well
and cross-platform if you have very isolated data for inserts/deletes/indexes
(KISS). But this solution seems neat, I'm pretty sure it will solve someones
problem.

